

Deploying Django - pajju
http://rdegges.com/deploying-django

======
travisfischer
Does the kind of deployment standards, documentation and support that you
describe already exist for other web frameworks (Rails for instance)? I've
only used a few frameworks and only Django in production. Just curious if we
are behind the curve in the Django world or just have a chance to set the bar
beyond what any other community has. As a web developer with novice dev-ops
chops I'm 100% support of this idea.

------
tocomment
You have some really great suggestions here. You've got my support.

